

How to get started in the open source community? - tommaxwell

I want to start contributing to the open source community; projects that pique my interest on GitHub. It's such an intimidating thing to do, though, and I don't know where to start. I don't actually follow many projects other than some of the big ones like Bootstrap and Twitter Flight. Any suggestions on how to get started?
======
ozh
Being a contributor in the open source world is a no brainer : \- you fork \-
you edit / change / improve \- you send a pull request \- done.

When contributing to small projects (with presumably smaller teams or solo
dev), I think exchanging a few emails with the dev is a nice way to get how
they envision thing and make sure your thoughts go along theirs.

I lead a few modest projects and I really prefer discussing options first,
rather than having to decline a patch that came out of the blue for whatever
reason.

